# Spinning/ Dyeing- If you sell your hand spun or dyed Yarns or roving and fiber . Please post your user name here.



## mama879

This post will give everyone stopping in or looking to buy a place to start. They can pm you and you can send them your e-mail addresses please do not post that info here. If you have a link to a store or a web site post it here. You can also sell your hand made items from spinning/ dyeing or weaving.

Just leave pictures here. For sale items.

If you are looking for something you can leave your username here. DO NOT LEAVE EMAIL OR PERSONAL INFO HERE.


----------



## run4fittness

Wow, this has been up almost 3 hours and no one has put their name up yet. Darn.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

Hums of Faith Suri Alpacas. We have an online store as well as a farm store. I have shipped yarn, rovings and raw fleece to all parts of the USA. 
I have 8 oz batts of ready to spin alpaca in white, fawn and charcoal gray. Also have raw fleeces and hand spun as well as mill spun yarn. I will be happy to send pictures to anyone who requests them. Thank you for looking.


----------



## BirchPoint

I have no yarn to sell at the moment, but if I do in a few months, where or how would I post it?


----------



## wordancer

Could this be pinned at the top of the topic listings so it would readily noticed?


----------



## mama879

https://www.etsy.com/shop/ButterflyForge?ref=hdr_shop_menu

Very nice lady. Barbara she has a great Alpaca farm sells with great prices.


----------



## liliacraftparty

YARN FOR SALE - NATURALLY HAND DYED!

Hand Dyed Yarn using natural herbs and flowers from the Italian Forest and Mountains, these colors are:
deep purple violet is made using Viola Campeggio
Pink Amethyst is using Cocciniglia

Sock Weight Yarn 100% Merino Italian yarn
4ply
400 yards
100 grams
$28

I have these two skeins, $28 each one, plus $12 shipping, if you purchase both shipping is $12, if you purchase one shipping is $12, sorry but is the postal service weight rates, so if you want to save money purchase both colors, also see how beautiful combine on the brioche stash I knitted on #3

These two are ready to go, I will have more on my etsy shop but will ship next week.
I wish I can save this for me but IÃÂÃÂ´m starting with this new part of my business and I need the money to purchase more yarn, go to the forest, collect the herbs and flowers and continue dyeing gorgeous colors for my collection! I need to purchase more tools and equipments too, but IÃÂ´m happy with baby steps, Oh!!!! More important, I forget to mention to you, as BONUS when you purchase one or two skeins, you can CLAIM one FREE pattern from my shop, your choice from my entire collection.

To purchase please PM me to give you the payment information and details
If you have any questions do not hesitate to contact me!

I see a beautiful shawl or cowl knitted with this great combination!

Thank you ladies!
Lilia/Liliacraftparty


----------



## wordancer

Putting my name here. Wordancer aka Beverly

Contact me via PM for what I might have available or what is on my wheel right now. Will do custom orders. Do you have a dyed braid or top that you fell in love with and bought it even though you don't spin? 

Let me spin it up for you. Let me know what you have, we can discuss your vision and I'll give you a quote.


----------



## Minko

I raise Alpaca (black, fawn, white, gray) , Jacob's Sheep ( white with brown polka dot fleece), and Angora Goats (white, fawn). I'm willing to sell unwashed or washed fiber. I also have 2 new lamb rams for sale. I can post pictures of any of the above.


----------



## desireeross

I don't have an online store but supply to a LYS in Scotland. Often when I'm dyeing for the store I'll advertise here as well. I dye to order so if there's anything you'd like, please pm me . 

I usually keep a stock of undyed fibre - merino, superwash BFL and superwash merino. 


When supplying to my USA customers I mail from Pennsylvania and for UK customers I'll mail from the UK. Both my husband and I travel extensively which is why I'm able to mail from both countries.


----------



## mama879

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<BOTH SOLD >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
For sale Hand spun by me. There are some thin to a bit thicker spots in the yarn (not overly thicker). The first skein with 368 yds is $33. plus shipping paypal. The 2nd skein 328 yds is $29. plus shipping. If you buy both 696yds $59. plus shipping pay pal please. You can send me a pm with your e-mail address for invoice.

Bear claw- 1st skein 368 yds at dk weight 14 wpi. so very soft 
Suri Alpaca in black, some northern wool from paradise fibers in white, then there is a dark brown and a light brown in baby doll southern and the gray is romney.
2nd-skein the same weight dk. 14 wpi. 328 yds.very soft. Suri Alpaca in black, some northern wool from paradise fibers in white, then there is a dark brown and a light brown in baby doll southern and the gray is romney.


----------



## MrsMurdog

Minko said:


> I raise Alpaca (black, fawn, white, gray) , Jacob's Sheep ( white with brown polka dot fleece), and Angora Goats (white, fawn). I'm willing to sell unwashed or washed fiber. I also have 2 new lamb rams for sale. I can post pictures of any of the above.


You might want to update your information page with your location so those interested can know if it is feasible for delivery.


----------



## Minko

I'm in south central Ohio. My raw, unwashed angora goat fleece (Mohair) sells for $1.25/oz. My unwashed Jacob Sheep fleece & Alpaca fleece sell for $1.00/oz. I'll post some pictures shortly.


----------



## mama879

Please post pictures.


----------



## Faye A

Posting: Wyld and Wooly aka Faye A
Handspun yarns for sale
Website: www.wyldandwooly.com

PM with questions or requests.


----------



## desireeross

I'm selling this unused Kromski flyer. My husband was going to build me a wheel but then we decided to buy a wheel instead. $50 plus shipping from PA.


----------



## desireeross

SOLD 1. 18.5mic 100's superfine merino superwash top. 1kg (2.2lb) $38 plus shipping

SOLD 2. 18.5mic 100's super fine merino NON superwash top. 1kg (2.2lb) $38 plus shipping


----------



## liliacraftparty

I made it!! 
Variegated with hand dyed natural product, Robbia 35%
This is not self stripping, this is real and beautiful variegated colorway yarn

this is 100 grms of DK merino wool available to ship right after payment, I have 4 skeins, you can purchase one or more
BONUS: you will receive a FREE pattern with your purchase, a pattern from your choice from my entire shop www.liliacraftparty.etsy.com

price $28.50 plus shipping
for any questions please PM me

Thank you 
Lilia


----------



## desireeross

desireeross said:


> 1. 18.5mic 100's superfine merino superwash top. 1kg (2.2lb) $38 plus shipping
> 
> 2. 18.5mic 100's super fine merino NON superwash top. 1kg (2.2lb) $38 plus shipping


The spinning fibre has sold . Thank you


----------



## Goodshepfarm

Goodshepfarm
http://goodshepfarm.wixsite.com/goodshepfarm


----------



## nittineedles

All of my fibre is shown in my online shop: www.bonanza.com/booths/Nittineedles
I currently have some handspun wool, mohair and alpaca. I also have alpaca rovings ready to spin and I should have some dog hair aka chiengora in my shop in a few weeks.


----------



## mama879

Spring Fling Cheviot wool dk weight yarn for sale. One skein has 340 yds the other 330 yds. Together 670 yds. Sold separately $28. Plus shipping. Sold together $52. Plus shipping there is some thick and thin not much. It is plied loosely and is soooo soft will have a wonderful drape. I will take them to the PO for shipping charges. Pay pal. Please pm me if you interested. SOLD


----------



## mama879

Alpaca batt. The name is Jim. Wonderfully soft, Jims colors are amazing. 1 batt is 4.1 oz I would like $15. plus shipping


----------



## cabingirl2006

desireeross said:


> I'm selling this unused Kromski flyer. My husband was going to build me a wheel but then we decided to buy a wheel instead. $50 plus shipping from PA.


what Kromski spinning wheel is this flyer for if its the right flyer for me I am interested


----------



## cabingirl2006

cabingirl2006 said:


> what Kromski spinning wheel is this flyer for if its the right flyer for me I am interested


I believe this is what Kromski this flyer goes with maybe
https://woolery.com/spinning-wheels/kromski-spinning-wheels/kromski-parts-accessories/kromski-fast-flyer-for-the-sonata-and-prelude.html
wrong kind of flyer for me I have a Kromski Fantasia


----------



## desireeross

cabingirl2006 said:


> I believe this is what Kromski this flyer goes with maybe
> https://woolery.com/spinning-wheels/kromski-spinning-wheels/kromski-parts-accessories/kromski-fast-flyer-for-the-sonata-and-prelude.html
> wrong kind of flyer for me I have a Kromski Fantasia


Yes, that could be it. When I'm back in the USA I'll get a better idea . I'll try and find the invoice. Maybe it's on there


----------



## cabingirl2006

desireeross said:


> Yes, that could be it. When I'm back in the USA I'll get a better idea . I'll try and find the invoice. Maybe it's on there


thanks


----------



## ptober

Hi. I will be selling handspun yarns as well as some alpaca fiber.


----------



## mama879

Make sure you post pictures weights and prices when you do.


----------



## spinninggill

User name is spinninggill, I sell my yarns in my etsy shop www.etsy.com/shop/Woolrush; in my folksy shop www.folksy.com/shop/Woolrush; on my website www.woolrush.weebly.com (via the contact form) or PM me here.


----------



## CynthiaSimons

I want so badly wa t to join however my user name is my e-mail address what do I do


----------



## liliacraftparty

Hello dears, my user name is Liliacraftparty
I have a knitting box for sale, include 100grams of the finest peruvian alpaca and other 11 knitting lovely items, but I have a question if I can post again and post pictures too, because I did yesterday and my post was deleted, I do not want to brake any rules but since this section is for sale yarn I really don´t know what I did wrong
please let me know and let me know if I can post again
Thank you so much
Lilia


----------



## Cdambro

liliacraftparty said:


> Hello dears, my user name is Liliacraftparty
> I have a knitting box for sale, include 100grams of the finest peruvian alpaca and other 11 knitting lovely items, but I have a question if I can post again and post pictures too, because I did yesterday and my post was deleted, I do not want to brake any rules but since this section is for sale yarn I really don´t know what I did wrong
> please let me know and let me know if I can post again
> Thank you so much
> Lilia


Did you post it in this section? Maybe post here that you are offering it but actually put it in the classified section? I really don't know but I tried to post something in the machine section and admin moved it to classified. Just a thought. I would love to see what you are selling.


----------



## desireeross

Cdambro said:


> Did you post it in this section? Maybe post here that you are offering it but actually put it in the classified section? I really don't know but I tried to post something in the machine section and admin moved it to classified. Just a thought. I would love to see what you are selling.


Agree


----------



## mama879

She will post again admin removed because of her statice keep an eye for them they were nice boxes to.


----------



## Cdambro

mama879 said:


> She will post again admin removed because of her statice keep an eye for them they were nice boxes to.


Great!


----------



## liliacraftparty

My user name is: Liliacraftparty
Hi dears, I have 6 knitting boxes for sale, each box include the following items

These beautiful Knitting box include all these items:
1. 100grms of Genuine Peruvian Alpaca Yarn hand dyed 3/10 Sock Weight 362 yards - Color: Fuschia, teal blue or natural beige
2. One Knitting or Crochet pdf pattern from LiliaCraftParty Collection
3. 2pcs of felt 12inch(20cm) x 8inch(30.5cm)
4. One Knitting Project Pouch Bag handmade with genuine Andean wool peruvian fabric, with zipper, size 11.5inch(29cm) x 9.5inch(24cm), fully padded and lining interior.
5. One Wood Shawl Pin Brooch
6. 5 small felt balls 1.25inch (3.25cm)
7. 3 Wooden Round Buttons 1.5inch(3.5cm)
8. 3 Wooden Cone Buttons 1inch(2.5cm) long
9. One cute wool Llama keychain 3inch(7.5cm) long, this is a cute item, the little llama is all dress up with authentic peruvian fabric 
10. 50 mettalic colors (mix colors) crafts beads
11. One authentic Italian Murano stitch marker
12. 6 original peruvian ceramic stitch markers (3 rounds and 3 rectangular)

Alpaca yarn is soft and smooth, and the strands do not come untwisted easily. For makers, these qualities are essential!
This is one amazing yarn you will want to always have on your hands!
The beautiful and rich colors are absolutely something to be inspired by and has the perfec texture for any knitting or crochet project.
The colors are so vivid and unique, different from anything currently on the market. The yarn quality is impeccable and truly one of the softest fibers you will work with.

You can choose your color yarn from fuschia, teal blue or natural beige, 100grams will be included on your box
You can choose your knitting or crochet pattern from my entire collection

Price of the box: $48
Shipping Worldwide: $15

I will ship from Peru using Certified Mail with tracking number, will ariive in 15 to 20 working days
If you would like to purchase one box please send me a PM with your paypal email to send you the invoice
As this is selling fast, first come, first serve so please if you really want to knit and crochet with this unique and beautiful alpaca yarn grab your knitting box as soon as possible

if you have any questions feel free to ask me, I will be happy to help you
Thank you
Lilia/Liliacraftparty


----------



## liliacraftparty

Cdambro said:


> Did you post it in this section? Maybe post here that you are offering it but actually put it in the classified section? I really don't know but I tried to post something in the machine section and admin moved it to classified. Just a thought. I would love to see what you are selling.


Hi dear, yes! I posted in both sections, take a look of all the lovely items are included on this knitting box, is really cute and with more than $100 value between all the items, for any questions feel free to contact me
Thank you so much
Lilia


----------



## desireeross

Good morning. I've just added these on the classified page


----------



## desireeross

Im so glad summer is almost over. I've posted some autumnal yarns for sale today. Feeling happy I can wear a sweater today


----------



## mama879

desireeross said:


> Im so glad summer is almost over. I've posted some autumnal yarns for sale today. Feeling happy I can wear a sweater today


The weather has been amazing and so are your yarns the colors are very pretty.


----------



## desireeross

mama879 said:


> The weather has been amazing and so are your yarns the colors are very pretty.


Thank you. It's cooled down nicely in Pa too


----------



## Siouxiq

I do it all; spin, weave, dye. And I sell my hand spun. Nothing to post right now, but I will soon.


----------



## Cdambro

Siouxiq said:


> I do it all; spin, weave, dye. And I sell my hand spun. Nothing to post right now, but I will soon.


Great! Looking forward to seeing what you create.


----------



## naatjess

I do! I dye yarn and fiber, and sell my handspun yarn too. An Etsy shop is in the making, until then you can find me on Instagram as @Yndihandmade. Or feel free to send me a pm


----------



## Tutleymutley

I don't sell my handspun generally - but I AM willing to spin pet fur/dog hair for people resident in Europe. Currently spinning ragdoll cat. 
I'm based in UK ( I know there are many folks who also do this in the US/Canada). I will sample your pet's fur for free then charge for the finished yarn, if a customer decides to go ahead following the sampling.


----------

